# Kingsmill Championship Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

After a short one week break the LPGA moves to the East Coast this week for the Kingsmill Championship. 

This full field event of 144 players will be held in Williamsburg, Virginia, where defending champion Cristie Kerr will be trying to win it for the fourth time. Kerr has won this event in 2005, 2009, and 2013. 

This will be the first of four consecutive tournaments without a break. Tournaments in Alabama, New Jersey, and Ontario, Canada will follow. 

This will be tournament #12 of 32 on this year's schedule: 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kingsmill Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## Taylormade 2014 (Jan 26, 2014)

Do you watch a lot of the LPGA? Are you going with Kerr for this tournament?


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Taylormade 2014 said:


> Do you watch a lot of the LPGA? Are you going with Kerr for this tournament?[/Q
> 
> 
> I watch all the LPGA events that I am not covering live.
> ...


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings for the first 2 rounds are now posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kingsmill Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

This is my favorite stop for the LPGA.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1	Austin Ernst	-6	F 
1	Azahara Munoz	-6	F 
3	Hee Young Park	-5	F 
4	Lizette Salas	-4	F 
4	Brittany Lang	-4	F 
4	Lexi Thompson	-4	F 
4	Kathleen Ekey	-4	F 
4	Danielle Kang	-4	F 
4	Thidapa Suwannapura	-4	F 
4	Cristie Kerr	-4	F 

For complete scoreboard and live scoring: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kingsmill Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after the suspended 2nd round: 

1	Hee Young Park-8	F 
2	Stacy Lewis	-7	F 
2	Brittany Lang	-7	F 
2	Azahara Munoz	-7	13 
2	Lexi Thompson-7	13 
2	Lizette Salas	-7	11 
7	Mariajo Uribe	-5	F 
7	Katherine Kirk	-5	F 
7	Thidapa Suwannapura	-5	F 
7	Alejandra Llaneza	-5	16 
7	Line Vedel Hansen-5	11 

For complete scoreboard and live scoring: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kingsmill Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1	Lizette Salas	-13	F 
2	Hee Young Park	-10	F 
3	Lydia Ko	-8	F 
3	Katherine Kirk	-8	F 
3	Stacy Lewis	-8	F 
6	Pornanong Phatlum	-7	F 
6	Yani Tseng	-7	F 
6	Lexi Thompson	-7	F 
9	Austin Ernst	-6	F 
9	So Yeon Ryu	-6	F 

For complete scoreboard and live scoring: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kingsmill Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Good Lord!!! Paula Creamer finally missed a cut!!!


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results: 

1	Lizette Salas	-13	F 
2	Sarah Jane Smith	-9	F 
2	Yani Tseng	-9	F 
2	Lexi Thompson	-9	F 
5	So Yeon Ryu	-8	F 
5	Lydia Ko	-8	F 
7	Thidapa Suwannapura	-7	F 
8	Mina Harigae	-6	F 
8	Sandra Gal	-6	F 
8	Azahara Munoz	-6	F 
8	Pornanong Phatlum	-6	F 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kingsmill Championship Preview & Pairings


----------

